# Hi, I'm new (Wild Peace)



## WildPeace (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm an ex art model, doing some glamour and figure photography now, but what I really want to get into is fitness modeling, mostly because I'm older now (34) and kid is almost 13. I want to set a good example and body image for him. I have a naturally muscular body type, pretty fast metabolism, but get LAZY at the drop of a hat and solve body fat issues by strict dieting/food obsessive crap. I have always been into good form in the gym, study supplements like they were the evening news, have good endurance, low blood pressure... 

My main objective is to get the self dicipline to stick with a routine and diet that is sustainable, and improve my body by summer. I belong to a great gym, though hopefully we will be moving soon.

Another big motivator for me is depression. When I look awesome, it fades. When I work out regularly, it's less of a strain. I isolate a lot, too, so the gym has the potential to be a social place as well. Fish oil is helping me tremendously, and I don't take any other drugs for the depression.


Another motivation is the modeling opportunities. Time in the gym could mean money in the studio, and fitness models can be older. My dream is to get into a magazine. With clothes on! I've been published a couple of times, nothing major, in art publications, etc.

I am also interested in becoming a personal coach, motivator (don't laugh) or personal trainer. Right now I am kind of a coddled trophy wife and lacking a social life, although I have a great relationship with my husband and son.

I just finished reading "The Princessa-  Machiavelli for Women" By  Harriet Rubin, thus, the screen name "Wild Peace". It basically says not to play by men's rules, and try to beat them, but instead play by your own rules and "best" yourself, your true biggest (potential) enemy. That's true for me, I stand in my own way, no one else really bothers to.

Anyway, I saw John Stone's fitness site and think it's pretty cool. I'd like to do something like it.

I mainly want some encouragement and motivation. I want to develop self dicipline, and as a result, the body I am capable of living in. The life I am capable of living.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

WildPeace welcome to IM


----------



## WildPeace (Dec 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Wp


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to IM.  Good luck with all of your goals.  I am sure people have already told you to start a journal and post your diet, routine and any questions you might have.  It also helps to post a picture of the before and then update it as you progress.  Good Luck.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2005)

WildPeace welcome to IM!


----------



## WildPeace (Dec 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

We just made it home in the ice.

The movie was great, I recommend it  (King Kong, a classic )
I also reccomend the rack of lamb, asparagus, wild rice and spinach salad.
Oh, and the carrot cake (no frosting, half  a piece)

I did some leg lifts before we left, too... I will copy this to my journal. For now, simply glad not to have any negative replies to my post, which I was expecting...

1am...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

WildPeace said:
			
		

> I did some leg lifts before we left, too... I will copy this to my journal. For now, simply glad not to have any negative replies to my post, which I was expecting...
> 
> 1am...


----------



## garethhe (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome.

we were just talking about the amazing health benefits of carrot cake!


----------



## WildPeace (Dec 16, 2005)

*Carrot cake according to Fitday*

5 cubic inches
170 calories
2 g protein
22 g carbs
9 g fat (mostly unsaturated)
plenty vitamin A, riboflavin, some E


----------



## MyK (Jan 6, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)

WildPeace said:
			
		

> the screen name "Wild Peace". It basically says not to play by men's rules, and try to beat them...
> But, instead play by your own rules and "best" yourself, (your true biggest (potential) enemy).
> That's true for me, I stand in my own way, no one else really bothers to.


 
 

I guess, I kind of, don't have a problem with that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to IM WildPeace! I think your goals are admirable and totally attainable.

Tell your enemy self to get the hell out of your way, and go for it.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2006)

WildPeace said:
			
		

> I'm an ex art model, doing some glamour and figure photography now


:bounce: 

_I knew something good was happening in the newbies forum. 

Welcome to IM_


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have to ask.......................A Wild "Piece"of what?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------

